
The new record for high-temperature superconductivity: -23°C (-10°F) - joak
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/612559/the-record-for-high-temperature-superconductivity-has-been-smashed-again/
======
gus_massa
> _The caveat is that the sample has to be under huge pressure: 170
> gigapascals, or about half the pressure at the center of the Earth._

This is common in recent material, so it's not unexpected. Anyway, it's
important to notice this because otherwise it looks like the conditions that
you can get inside a freezer.

